# Should we keep the shoutbox?



## Costello (Feb 28, 2007)

For those who weren't there on the night of V3 release, we put up this page:
http://gbatemp.net/teaser.html - as you can see there is a shoutbox at the bottom of the page.

Do you like shoutboxes?
If we had one on GBAtemp (a permanent one), it would of course be controlled, regulated, and limited to members only - not Newcomers, I said only Members. 
What do you think of the idea?

I personally think it could be a good idea... it could be a way to gather the spam/short/useless posts so our forums do not turn into chatrooms.

Let us know your opinion on this!


----------



## dice (Feb 28, 2007)

yes

i cant cove for some reason, there's no box 2 check


----------



## Costello (Feb 28, 2007)

thats right! with IE the radio buttons do not appear...
weird! I'll fix it. 

sorry about the inconvenience (here we normally use Firefox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

edit: fixed


----------



## Pedro UK (Feb 28, 2007)

I think a shoutbox is good way for the more impetuous members of the site to air their 'views' without the forums being polluted with kneejerk nonsense.

It's maybe also a good way to get a quick answer to a small query rather than waiting fro someone to notice your thread in the forum.


----------



## dafatkid27 (Feb 28, 2007)

Meh, shoutboxes get really annoying.  And even if you limited it to members only, spammers will not give up, and will create fake names to spam up the box.

Maybe instead, have a Java-powered IRC box that autoconnects to an GBATemp chat channel.  That would be cool.


----------



## dice (Feb 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> thats right! with IE the radio buttons do not appear...
> weird! I'll fix it.
> 
> sorry about the inconvenience (here we normally use Firefox
> ...


i was using opera thank u very much!


----------



## elfgirl_45 (Feb 28, 2007)

Shoutboxes are web pollution! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree with dafatkid, they're annoying and I can see spammers taking advantage of them, or little obnoxious kids.


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 28, 2007)

Shoutboxes do nothing but provide a way for people to be even more obnoxious than they already are. I haven't seen one website on the internet yet that has used shoutboxes in way that enhances the overall experience at all.


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 28, 2007)

Keep it!  
Shoutboxes are fun for random discussions and great when you don't have time for IRC/ posting.


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 28, 2007)

What about keeping the shoutbox and letting people turn it off in their profile if they don't want to see it? That should make everyone happy. It won't, but it should.


----------



## Costello (Feb 28, 2007)

Members  Newcomers.

Members are those who have access to the trading forums (those who have > 100 posts or are long time members and > 50 posts). So, no spam in theory... well, you can't prevent short messages or "lol"-like messages but that's the point of a shoutbox. Better have them in the shoutbox than on the forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus if we have a shoutbox, it won't be very obvious (ie. not on top of the portal) so as to not bother those who do not want to see it. I can also make it a profile setting: show/hide shoutbox.

edit:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> What about keeping the shoutbox and letting people turn it off in their profile if they don't want to see it? That should make everyone happy. It won't, but it should.


looks like we had the same idea


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 28, 2007)

If it is a profile setting can we choose whether it is on top  or bottom of the screen?  I personally prefer my shoutboxes on top, but top or bottom is fine I guess.  ;D


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 28, 2007)

Put the Shoutbox under the Poll on the right side, that seems like a decent spot.


----------



## Costello (Feb 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> Put the Shoutbox under the Poll on the right side, that seems like a decent spot.



yea that was my idea originally.


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 28, 2007)

At first I thought it should go on top, but now that I think about it, it should always be somewhere where you have to scroll to see it. That way people will just refresh the shoutbox instead of refreshing the whole page, so it won't be as big of a performance hit on the server.


----------



## Nevin007 (Feb 28, 2007)

Why not just give it a shot? If it doesn't work out and people don't like it then get rid of it.


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 28, 2007)

If its under the poll tho it will suck for people with small screens.  They'd have to scroll right to see it.

>_> of course, that wouldn't matter for me, but still...  Hmm...  to save bandwidth... I vote bottom of teh screen.  But I still like top best, just bottom will *probably* cause less problems than side.


----------



## Opium (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm with Costello on this. A shoutbox undernearth the poll question on the portal. Which can be turned off in a user's profile.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, this was the first time I've monkeyed with one of them things...
.. a little disorienting, but fun. I'm for trying it.


----------



## phoood (Feb 28, 2007)

shoutbox=web .001
Unless you use ajax.  But even that's not funny to me anymore.

Might as well get on irc.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 28, 2007)

yeah you should keep it sometime you just want to talk to other people on here but you cant really unless you want to start a pointless thread. so im all for it


----------



## Strokemouth (Feb 28, 2007)

Ditch it. The whole site is already way too image heavy. A shoutbox is just another unnecessary component to load.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 28, 2007)

make it so u can only use ur user name... I was acting like Dice and stuff and like identity theft...

sorry that was me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 couldnt resist!!! I had a boring Birthdays Eve!!

Tommorows my Burfday!!!!


----------



## ediblebird (Feb 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> I'm with Costello on this. A shoutbox undernearth the poll question on the portal. Which can be turned off in a user's profile.



thats exactly how i felt as well. under the portal also means that of you don't go looking for it and don't really want to see its not shoved on your face.


----------



## jhoff80 (Feb 28, 2007)

Stupid people end up using the shoutbox to search.  Leave it off.


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 28, 2007)

happy birthday juggernaut. I sorta noticed that back there.

anyways, i had been there for roughly 3 hours and saw 2 spammers, and i'm pretty sure (but its a guess) that that shoutbox allowed members and guests,and complete noobs. And i didn't see much spamming.

And jhoff80, i don't think there's going to be TOO much stupid people asking, because supposedly the search function has been updated. Before it used to be slower than searching for files on my computer via windows file search tool.

Geez, i wish i found this thread sooner, i think i posted to keep the shoutbox like 3 times after everyone left. :S (sorry about that, didn't know the site was back up at the time)


----------



## johnnywalker (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree with turn on/turn off shoutbox idea. To me shoutbox is a great way to recieve fast answers from members if any problems appear. (Sorry for my English).


----------



## Arkansaw (Feb 28, 2007)

Having the choice to toggle it is good for users in general...always need to have a place for spam and that seems just about right lol

PS: Anyway, am I considered 'old' enough? lol


----------



## Jax (Feb 28, 2007)

Why not?
It's always useful for ranting about useless stufff...


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 28, 2007)

I think we should keep it. I've always had a shoutbox on every forum i've had (well, the same forum over and over again on different forum softwares)
IMO no forum is complete without a shoutbox.



QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> Stupid people end up using the shoutbox to search.Â Leave it off.


Haha, that happened on another forum i'm member at. It hasn't been a problem on any other forums than that single one though.


----------



## balpen (Feb 28, 2007)

cool intro page of GBAtemp.net V3


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 28, 2007)

I think the shoutbox is a good idea....If it gets too much then get rid of it. Be nice to see how it all works out though.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Feb 28, 2007)

Sounds good, means i can go

'OMFG, did you see Episode 17 of Heroes
*jizzjizzjizz*'

Instead of making a topic

Also, how about a 'to top of page' button on the bottom of a forum?


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 28, 2007)

i want to use the shout box  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was enjoying myself on the other one. you should mkae a rule any rom links on the shout box you get permanently banned. no warnings (i have been on other sites and all people do is put up links to other sites and stuff) so need to put a few harsh rules in for it to work.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't know how it'll hold up under long term usage but it was really fun last night as a temporary filler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe the novelty wears off, I don't know but I say we give it a shot.
(PS: does anyone actually use the IRC chat channel? I went in there once and it was completely dead)


----------



## Bowser128 (Feb 28, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> make it so u can only use ur user name



Exactly. Keep it and lock your nick to your account, then there wont be any spammers making temporary nicks for themselves in the shoutbox ('maxconsole.net' anyone?)


----------



## Mortenga (Feb 28, 2007)

What's the point in a shoutbox on a forum?

It's exactly the same.

You might aswell make a topic called "Shoutbox".


----------



## Qpido (Feb 28, 2007)

QUOTE(dafatkid27 @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> Meh, shoutboxes get really annoying.Â And even if you limited it to members only, spammers will not give up, and will create fake names to spam up the box.
> 
> Maybe instead, have a Java-powered IRC box that autoconnects to an GBATemp chat channel.Â That would be cool.



I like this idea.

Q~


----------



## adgloride (Feb 28, 2007)

Its a good idea.  Keeping it to members that have access to the trade forum is also a good idea.  If the n00bies had access the shoutbox would just have people shouting GIMMIE DA ROMZ, or even rom links.


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Qpido @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dafatkid27 @ Feb 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, shoutboxes get really annoying.Â And even if you limited it to members only, spammers will not give up, and will create fake names to spam up the box.
> ...



I have to second that, I also think that a chat channel with real time responses would be way more useful, in fact I also use the IRC channel every once in a while but as Psyfira pointed out is mostly dead, people don't really engage in conversations ther, but if it would be somehow on the front page of GBA temp I am sure it wouldn't hurt a quick response.  
The shoutbox might as well be just a topic on the forums..


----------



## nickdm717 (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes I think a Shoutbox would be nice. I personally really like shoutboxes
-NicK-


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Feb 28, 2007)

so, where is the shoutbox?


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 1, 2007)

they have not put it up yeat they are considering it.


----------



## bobrules (Mar 1, 2007)

I change my mind, after visiting the link, seems like a good idea.


----------



## dice (Mar 1, 2007)

maby the irc thing is better? although it will confuse things even more...


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 1, 2007)

i dont feel the need for the irc thing just have a shout box.


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 1, 2007)

No java powered anything, please. A lot of people like to keep java turned off in their browsers.


----------



## Pedro UK (Mar 1, 2007)

So, how long is this poll running?  Just curious, as it seems to me that the people want to shout!


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 2, 2007)

im 90% certian there going to be a shout box now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Personally i think its the only thing that was missing from gbatemp. If they add it gbatemp wpuld be perfect.


----------



## Mortenga (Mar 3, 2007)

Why would you need a shoutbox on a forum?!


----------



## Pedro UK (Mar 3, 2007)

^
Short questions and statements met with a near instant response as opposed to more indepth stuff patiently awaiting a response that may never come!  Shoutboxes and forums both have their purposes and strengths.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Mortenga @ Mar 3 2007 said:


> Why would you need a shoutbox on a forum?!


what harm does a shoutbox do. Better to have one than having no shoutbox. Gbatemp would certainly be more enjoyable with one.


----------



## bobrules (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes to shoutout box once more. It's fun and it doesn't disturb anything.


----------



## Eruonen (Mar 5, 2007)

I voted against a shoutbox.
This is a forum: If you want to talk about something you can create a topic about it.

I think the shoutbox will be used mainly for spamming.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Eruonen @ Mar 5 2007 said:


> I voted against a shoutbox.
> This is a forum: If you want to talk about something you can create a topic about it.
> 
> I think the shoutbox will be used mainly for spamming.



the shout box would stop spamming on the forums. You cant create a topic saying hey guys what you up to.


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 5, 2007)

Nobody really cares if the shoutbox is used for spamming. Some of us might even like to spam the shoutbox ourselves from time to time. Better the shoutbox than the forum.

If you don't like it, turn the damn thing off.


----------



## Pedro UK (Mar 5, 2007)

^
I agree entirely.  Why wouldn't you want a Shoutbox for GBAtemp as a whole when you can choose to switch it off in your personal settings?


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 5, 2007)

I WANT A SHOUTBOX CUZ I LOOOOOVE TO SHOUT!!!


----------



## dice (Mar 6, 2007)

so when's a decision going to be made then? surely in the future there should be a deadline for these kind of polls...


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 6, 2007)

ever since this poll has been put up i come on gbatemp wishing my precious shout box is there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you guys dont put it up im going to throw a temper tantrum until i get my shout box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k hopefully its soon


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah, seriously this is like the worlds longest lasting poll for the easiest question. Patiently waiting now...


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 11, 2007)

I want my shout box nowww


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 22, 2007)

is this still being considered or is the shout box idea been thrown in the bin


----------



## dice (Mar 22, 2007)

maby flooding the topic with spam will grab their attention


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 1, 2007)

Well?

- Sam


----------



## dice (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> Well?
> 
> - Sam


----------

